# From subclass 476 to permanent residency (PR)



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good day,

Does anyone have any insight into attaining a PR from a 476 visa.

I will be completing a year of working fulltime on the 476 visa, my company is in a regional area and I wanted to know if anyone has been in a similar position. Specifically what did you do or decide in terms on getting a PR.

My company might sponsor me, but then they want to put a clause where I have to work for them for the next 3 years....and im not sure how this will go as the pay is not as good. But then again 3 years isnt that long?

I know this is very open ended, but just wanted to know any views you may have.....

Cheers,

Ichigo


----------



## tmkfernando (Oct 28, 2013)

i want to know the same thing.. in the subclass 476 weblink it says
"As a holder of this visa, you may apply for permanent residence at any time if you are able to meet the passmark on the General Skilled Migration points test."

check in the 476 weblink.. i cannot post it here untill i have 5 posts

does that mean no work experience is required?
and the only barrier after 476 is the 60 point test?


----------

